# My Dream Garage



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2013)

Whats in yours?


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 4, 2013)

Not a wrx I know that. I dk call me crazy but that looks like a parking lot not a garage.


----------



## Azog (Feb 4, 2013)

Porsche GT2 RS, Porsche Turbo S (DD duty), Hummer H1, BMW S1000rr, KTM EXC 500, and a trailer for the H1 and  dual sport.


----------



## Azog (Feb 4, 2013)

Forgot one, Mercedes CLS63 AMG for driving people/groceries.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 4, 2013)

The BMW 1000 is so sick.  I want one in the worst way.


----------



## Azog (Feb 4, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> The BMW 1000 is so sick.  I want one in the worst way.



I test rode one...it is out of control. The ride+tren+caber left my with a 6-hour erection.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just a Chevy pickup and I'll be happy


----------



## g0re (Feb 4, 2013)

X5M..... Mr cashout has one!!!


----------



## Azog (Feb 4, 2013)

g0re said:


> X5M..... Mr cashout has one!!!



I never understood the purpose of fast $100,000 suv's. They can't carry or tow anything or even offroad. And they are not as good as sedans at being fast and comfortable.


----------



## g0re (Feb 4, 2013)

Azog said:


> I never understood the purpose of fast $100,000 suv's. They can't carry or tow anything or even offroad. And they are not as good as sedans at being fast and comfortable.



I've driven a regular non M X5 and that thing was pretty damn sweet,  always been a fan of how the X5m looks.

Of course I'd want a m5 to go with it.


----------



## Azog (Feb 4, 2013)

g0re said:


> I've driven a regular non M X5 and that thing was pretty damn sweet,  always been a fan of how the X5m looks.
> 
> Of course I'd want a m5 to go with it.



M5, now that I can understand.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 4, 2013)

Im mostly happy with whats already in my garage.  Wouldnt mind having a new corvette though.


----------



## Jada (Feb 4, 2013)

In my garage I'd have a BMW m3, E-class Mercedes and GL-550


----------



## grind4it (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm happy with my garage. C4 Vette (2,600 lbs with my fat ass sitting in it) with LSX put 550 to the rear wheels. My daily driver is a tundra. 

Yea....I'm redneck rich and all you bitches can kiss my ass


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 4, 2013)

Ill update this post with the gym I spend time at....
Working out


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 4, 2013)

Super Cars: Ferrari 599, Nissan GTR, Audi R8

Sport Coupes: Toyota Supra, Porsche 911 GT3, BMW M3 CSL (E46)

Sport Sedans: Lexus IS-F, Audi S4, Porsche Panamera

SUVs: Range Rover Sport, Porsche Cayenne GTS, BMW X6 M


----------



## g0re (Feb 4, 2013)

Man those Audi r8's are sick


----------



## Cashout (Feb 4, 2013)

Satisfied right now with convertible M3, X5M for daily drive and kid transporter.

1978 CJ7w/V-8 304, Hollys, 4 speed, Micky Thompsons, 3 inch lift, completely restored in crimson metallic paint, leather, bikini top, door less. That is the principal ride at the beach house.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2013)

I got a hooptie


----------



## Popeye (Feb 4, 2013)

Ford Shelby GT500 Super Snake.......800 hp

2012





2011


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2013)

saleen s7
ferrari enzo
zo6


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nissan GT-R and a Ferrari 458


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 4, 2013)

something like this


----------



## Popeye (Feb 4, 2013)

Just realized the white one is a 350....blue is the 500


Popeye said:


> Ford Shelby GT500 Super Snake.......800 hp
> 
> 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 4, 2013)

I used to have an Infinit QX56, and a Jaguar in my garage....then my kids came!  LOL!  

My dream garage would be stocked up with some beautiful muscle cars like:

1969 Chevrolet Camaro ZL1
1970 Chevrolet Chevelle SS 454 LS6 and a
1970 Pontiac GTO


----------



## PFM (Feb 4, 2013)

2013 Caddy CTS, GMC Sierra, Road Glide.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=chon...w=246&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:84

Always been fond of this bike.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 5, 2013)

I always wanted a 78 Cadillac Eldorado convertibe.....white with a bull horn on the front.  Boss Hog style bitches!


----------



## R1rider (Feb 6, 2013)

I am fortunate enough to have 2 bikes and 2 cars.  07 R1, 08 cbr 1000. Cars 06 Lancer evo mr and 07 BMW 335i

I am more than happy with my garage. 

The only thing left that i want is a suv or truck, but since my girlfriend has a truck i dont need one lol.....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 9, 2013)

http://picturepush.com/public/12152670
http://picturepush.com/public/12152657
http://picturepush.com/public/12152641

Can a mod photo link these?   This is what's in my garage.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2013)

R1rider said:


> I am fortunate enough to have 2 bikes and 2 cars.  07 R1, 08 cbr 1000. Cars 06 Lancer evo mr and 07 BMW 335i
> 
> I am more than happy with my garage.
> 
> The only thing left that i want is a suv or truck, but since my girlfriend has a truck i dont need one lol.....



Your lancer can eat my ass.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I used to have an Infinit QX56, and a Jaguar in my garage....then my kids came!  LOL!
> 
> My dream garage would be stocked up with some beautiful muscle cars like:
> 
> ...



lmao... My ex wife used to drive an Infiniti FX35 that I bought her.... Then my daughter came along.  Then came the diapers and formula and wipes and bibs etc... and then  came the trade in for a subaru forester lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2013)

mlupi319 said:


> Super Cars: Ferrari 599, Nissan GTR, Audi R8
> 
> Sport Coupes: Toyota Supra, Porsche 911 GT3, BMW M3 CSL (E46)
> 
> ...



Excellent taste!  Only thing I might disagree on is the Lexus IS-F... Its like driving on flat tires.  How about swap that for the Mercedes E55 AMG?


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Excellent taste!  Only thing I might disagree on is the Lexus IS-F... Its like driving on flat tires.  How about swap that for the Mercedes E55 AMG?




Ya the early is-f suspension was shit for ride quality but they seemed to fix it in the 2011 and newer models.. I really fell in love with the interior & exhaust note. but you can't go wrong with anything AMG!


----------



## R1rider (Feb 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your lancer can eat my ass.



LOL, you are a SUBARWHO fan........

I used to have a 2006 wrx STI, got totaled by a minivan. I got the insurance money and went with a 2006 EVO mr. Wanted to try something other than a subie.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 11, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Satisfied right now with convertible M3, X5M for daily drive and kid transporter.
> 
> 1978 CJ7w/V-8 304, Hollys, 4 speed, Micky Thompsons, 3 inch lift, completely restored in crimson metallic paint, leather, bikini top, door less. That is the principal ride at the beach house.



Cash, you just have your shit too together....I don't know if we can be bros anymore!


----------



## Killing Time (Feb 12, 2013)

F40 and Godzilla will fill my garage just fine...








And since we are still dreaming, may as well go crazy and finish the lineup with this beaut...


----------

